# Could not open password file: /var/svn/conf/svnusers-SOLVED

## Moriah

I am trying to set up a subversion server using web_dav under apache2.  When I try to log in, I get an "internal server error" in the browser, and the log files tell me:

```

Could not open password file: /var/svn/conf/svnusers

```

This is weird, because:

```

iidcpac htdocs # ls -l /var/svn/conf/svnusers

-rw-r--r-- 1 apache root 41 May  1 13:43 /var/svn/conf/svnusers

iidcpac htdocs # 

```

So if the file is readable by everyone, why can't the login process read it?

----------

## Hu

What is the output of ls -ld /var/svn/conf /var/svn /var /?

----------

## Moriah

```

eli ~ # ls -ld /var/svn/conf /var/svn /var / 

drwxr-xr-x 26 root   root   1032 Apr 23 02:09 /

drwxr-xr-x 15 root   root    408 Jul  5  2009 /var

drwxr-xr-x  5 root   root    120 Jul  5  2009 /var/svn

drwx------  2 apache apache  168 Jul  8  2009 /var/svn/conf

eli ~ # 

```

----------

## Moriah

OOPS!   I did the above ls on the wrong server!    :Embarassed: 

The server in question had the owner as apache, but the group was root.  I changed it to apache and then got the following in my browser after loggin in:

```

Error loading stylesheet: A network error occured loading an XSLT stylesheet:https:

//xx.xx.xx.xx/svnindex.xsl

```

So now what?    :Question: 

----------

## Moriah

I got it.  Just RTM!    :Smile: 

So subversion is now up on this new box under apache https://

Problem Solved!    :Very Happy: 

----------

